# 3G Internet When Arriving In Portugal



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is merely some advice to anyone looking to move to Portugal, just arriving in Portugal or even on vacation and you are in need of 3G internet specifically with Skype capability. Personally, I need it everyday to saty in touch with the office and clients Globaly.

Here is my 2c worth. 

Go directly for Optimus Kanguru, their 3G network works perfectly, whether you choose a micro sim for a tablet or a dongle, their system installs quickly and easy, automated settings on tablets. 123 and you are connected and have good speed, with VOIP enabled for Skype.

I can only give you this very helpfull information, because I have been here nearly two weeks and struggled with two other service providers continuosly, even after purchasing the maximum speed 3G internet package from the one.

I am in Portugal for the first time in 25 years since my last visit, and the little of the country I have seen now again, is simply beautiful. So now you know where to go for a great service provider if your income depends on your internet access and then you can hapily live in this country


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

globalfamily said:


> Hello everyone, this is merely some advice to anyone looking to move to Portugal, just arriving in Portugal or even on vacation and you are in need of 3G internet specifically with Skype capability. Personally, I need it everyday to saty in touch with the office and clients Globaly.
> 
> Here is my 2c worth.
> 
> ...


Hi we are planning to visit Portugal,any advice on PAYG Nano Sim for iPad Mini ?

Thanks Celia


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is Optimus offerings Cartões | Optimus
also search Vodafone, TMN


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks canoeman,I have Orange nano sim in Mini and wondering if I can use them with roaming data in Portugal ?
It would be handy as we travel to Portugal and then buy a PAYG Nano Sim if we do decide to stay longer


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can use it just depends on charges because of being out of country of purchase, contract etc no different to a mobile phone all depends on your roaming fees/tariffs


----------



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello Celia50,

I would go with Canoeman's first suggestion. Optimus kanguru will have all you need, their entire mobile Internet system is just more efficient.

Good luck with all and enjoy.


----------



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh yes, roaming charges, never forget that. I have seen some painful bills for roaming charges on various networks, but of course check yours out.


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

whoa there global,it has taken me a year to gwt out of my contract with optimus and move to TMN where i could only get 0.9 of amb with kangkuru i now get 3.5 mb with TMN so its to do with the reception in the area you live not who the company is


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Very true, but I have opposite TMN, Vodafone both 2G, Optimus fine +3.5mb just hoping they upgrade mast to 4G then I can go WoW


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

yes but as most people on here dont say where they are you cannot take it as carte blanche that we all can as globalfamily seems to apply,i have met optimus salesmen with less enthusiasm than global


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Agree with you, which is why point is made normally about location and what your local mast supplies, globalfamily is in Algarve at the moment so must have great Optimus service as does Verina with Wow their 4G service


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

ah so really the post should have headlined WHEN ARRIVING IN THE ALGARVE/


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Might have been more accurate


----------

